# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Βοήθεια!! χρειάζομαι συμβουλή

## zweet

θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας να μου πειτε ποια προτεινετε να κρατησω και ποσα, γιατι ο φιλος μου δινει ολα τα πουλια που εχει σε μαγαζι γιατι πρεπει να γκρεμισει την κλουβα που τα ειχε και ετσι αποφασησα να κρατησω καποια.
προκειτε για παπαγαλακια lovers , κατι που τους μιαζουν αλλα ειναι μεγαλυτερα σε μεγεθος, καρδερινες , 1 εξωτικο με πρασινομπλε φτερωμα και κιτρινα ματια και 2 καρδιναλιοι(ενας με κοκκινο λοφιο και ενας χωρις κοκκινο λοφιο.
 σκευτομαι να κρατησω το εξωτικο και τους 2 και τους 2 καρδιναλιους, με τα παπαγαλακια ομως εχω μπερδευτει. 
δεν εχω ιδεα πως λεγονται αυτα που ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τα lovers και μου ειναι δυσκολο να κρατησω απο ενα ζευγαρι και απο τα 2, μαλλον θα πρεπει να διαλεξω καθως τα κλουβια εξαντλουνται :S καρδερινες σκευτομαι να μην κρατησω μιας και βρισκω οτι ωρα θελω.
επεισης εχουμε και ενα μακαο τον οποιο θα τον δωσουμε σε αγγελια καποια στιγμη αλλα για την ωρα θα κρατησω και αυτον... 
αυριο πρεπει να αδειασουν οι κλουβες , ελπιζω να εχω παρει καποια απαντηση  :Jumping0046:

----------


## vagelis76

Θέλεις να σου πούμε τι πουλιά να κρατήσεις εσύ? ή θέλεις βοήθεια στο να υιοθετηθούν τα πουλιά που χάνουν τη στέγη τους??????
Αν βάλεις φώτο εδώ των πουλιών θα σου πούμε τί είναι τι και τι φροντίδα χρειάζεται....διαφορετικά δε μπορούμε(δηλαδή εγώ) να σε βοηθήσω...
Κρίμα πάντως που τελευταία στιγμή  γίνεται αυτό,θα είναι μεγάλο στρες για  όλα τα πουλιά ...

----------


## zweet

το ξερω και λυπαμαι πολυ που θα πανε σε μαγαζι και που δεν εχουμε το χρονο να τα σωσουμε σε χομπιστες , ομως πρεπει αυριο να βγουν απο τα κλουβια και να γκρεμιστουν οι κλουβες γιατι δεχομαστε πιεση για το γκρεμισμα γιατι δεν ειναι στο δικο μας χωρο.
φυσικα αν υπηρχε δυνατοτητα θα ηθελα να κανουμε απο την αρχη την κλουβα εδω , αλλα αυτη δεν ειναι η καταλληλη εποχη για να συζητησω κατι τετοιο, εξ αλλου οπως ειπα τα πουλια ειναι του φιλου μου.
εγω απο την πλευρα μου , ασχολουμαι με ζωα εδω και χρονια, οτι εχω αποκτησει δεν το εγκαταλειπω ποτε , και αποφασησα να κρατησω καποια.
ξερω οτι ειναι σοκ να μπουν σε κλουβια, ομως θα προσπαθησω να κανω το καλυτερο.
οσο για να υπολοιπα, αποφασισε να τα δωσει σε μαγαζι , δεν μπορω να κανω κατι γιαυτο δυστιχως

----------


## vagelis76

Αν είστε Αθήνα(ή όπου αλλού..) και θέλετε να φιλοξενηθούν κάποια πουλιά μέχρι να φτιαχτεί νέα κλούβα και να μπουν μέσα,αν το ζητήσετε εδώ,ίσως βρεθούν μέλη της παρέας και να σας βοηθήσουν.
Αρκεί να θέλετε κάτι τέτοιο και να το ζητήσετε εσείς.....

----------


## zweet

κοντα στην Αθηνα ειναι , αλλα αυτο δεν το ειχα σκευτει!
θα του το συζητησω σημερα και ελπιζω να γινει κατι.
ειδικα τα παπαγαλακια ειναι τοσο ομορφα που τα θελω ολα και τοσο αγαπημενα ζευγαρακια και φοβαμαι μηπως δεν καταφερουμε να τα ξεχωρισουμε σε ζευγαρια γιατι μολις μπουμε μεσα θα διασκορπιστουν.
σκευτομαι να τα βγαλω φωτο ανα ζευγαρι πριν μπουμε , μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη μετα...
μακαρι να δεχθει , διαφορετικα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι εκτος απο το να κρατησω οσα χορανε σε 4 κλουβια μετρια

----------


## vagelis76

Σωστά τον τελικό λόγο τον έχει ο τωρινός ιδιοκτήτης των πουλιών,μετά εσύ και τελευταίος εγώ.....
Απλά στο αναφέρω γιατι καταλαβαίνω το επείγον του θέματος και οι κινήσεις σας πρέπει να είναι γρήγορες....τουλάχιστον ας είναι και ασφαλές για τα πουλάκια..
Αν δοθούν σε μαγαζί,το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι τα πουλιά θε είναι δυστυχισμένα και η φροντίδα τους θα είναι ελλιπείς..μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος που θα τα πάρει από εκεί.
_Παίρνω το θάρρος(ίσως και θράσος)και στα λέω αυτά για το καλό των πουλιών...._
Επίσης θα μπορούσες να ζητήσεις εδώ ανταλλαγή κάποιων πουλιών με κλουβιά που θα σου είναι απαραίτητα για τα πουλιά θέλεις να κρατήσεις εσύ....

*Sorry* που γίνομαι κουραστικός...αλλά στεναχωριέμαι που θα πάνε τα πουλιά σε μαγαζί,τα βλέπω εκεί και θέλω να σώσω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ  από τις άθλιες συνθήκες που επικρατούν....πόσο μάλλον να σκέφτομαι οτοι κάποια από την άνετη κλούβα θα βρεθούν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας...μέσα στον ήλιο...σε μικρά κλουβιά...θα υποσιτίζονται στοιβαγμένα....και θα είναι θέαμα των χιλιάδων περαστικών

----------


## jk21

οι καρδιναλιοι ειναι ομορφα πουλια αλλα αν τους κρατησεις να τους εχεις ξεχωρα απο τα αλλα .καμμια φορα εχουν περιεργη συμπεριφορα..... την καρδερινα αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι να ρωτησεις ποσο καιρο την εχει στην κλουβα ,τι μεγεθος κλουβα ειχε και να μας πεις.ισως ειναι ικανη ακομα για απελευθερωση στη φυση που υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να αρπαχτηκε! το πως θα βρεις καταλληλο μερος θα το ξανασυζητησουμε αν το θελησεις.αν παρεις ποτε καρδερινες να ειναι μονο γεννημενες σε κλουβι με δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου (εκτροφης) .οι φτηνες ειναι οι κλεμμενες με ανηθικο τροπο απο τη φυση.οι αλλες ειναι παιδια καποιων αλλων που κλαπηκαν πριν καποιες γεννεες (2-3 το πολυ αν ειναι ντοπιες,ισως πολυ περισσοτερες αν ειναι ξενο ειδος εισαγωμενο με χαρτια )

----------


## zweet

δεν γινεσαι καθολου κουραστικος
μπενω και σε αλλα φορουμ που εχουν να κανουν με αλλα ζωα γιατι τυχαινει να εχω αρκετα κατοικιδια και σκευτομαι ακομα και το ψαρακι που θα δω στο μαγαζι να πουλανε και το εχουν σε αθλιες συνθηκες.
ομως οπως ειπες δεν εχω εγω τον λογο και επεισης δεν εχω το χρονο οπως ηρθαν τα πραγματα ομως σε καμια ωρα θα εχω την απαντηση για την προταση αυτη που θα κανω για τη φιλοξενια.

----------


## zweet

οι καρδιναλιοι ειναι σε χωριστα κλουβια τωρα και απορω γιαυτο .. δεν πιστευω να ειναι επιθετικα και αν τσακωθουν μαζι?
τα κλουβια που ειναι τωρα ειναι περιπου 3χ3 το καθενα
οσο για βραχιολακια και τετοια δεν εχω ιδεα ακομα. αυριο θα ξερω.

----------


## jk21

καποια διαστηματα εχουν αναγκη για αρκετη ζωικη πρωτεινη και μπορει να καννιβαλησουν.....συνηθως ομως οχι κατι ζωντανο αλλα νεοσσους αλλων πουλιων πιθανοτατα.

----------


## zweet

τελικα το προτεινα αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κλουβα τοσο μεγαλη να χωρεσει ολα αυτα τα πουλια.
απλα μπορει στο μελλον να κανει μια μικρη περιπου 1,5χ1,5 να βαλω τα πουλια που θα κρατησω για να μην ειναι σε κλουβια.
αυριο θα διαλεξω ποια θα κρατησω , μονο τα παπαγαλακια μου ειπε οτι δεν πανε με τα πουλια , οποτε πρεπει να βρω με καποιο τροπο κλουβι που να ζουν με μια σχετικη αξιοπρεπεια.
οποτε επιστρεφουμε στο 1ο πλανο . 
μπορω να βαλω αγγελεια απο τωρα σε αυτο το φορουμ η πρεπει να συμπληρωθει καποιος αριθμος μυνηματων?

----------


## douke-soula

μπορεις να βαλεις αγγελια αρκει να μην ειναι του στυλ πουλαω ή θελω να αγορασω.
μονο χαριζω-ανταλλασω-ζητω να μου χαρισουν
οι αγοραπωλησεις εμψυχων ή αψυχων απογορευονται μεσω φορουμ

----------


## zweet

βρηκα ενα κλουβι να αγορασω απο μεγαλο παπαγαλο που δεν το θελει πια γιατι ζει εξω σε καλη τιμη  :Happy:  
οποτε νομιζω οτι εκανα μια καλη αρχη!  ελπιζω να βρω μερικα ακομα συντομα

----------


## zweet

διπλο ποστ εγινε απο reload

----------


## zweet

τελικα τα παπαγαλακια ειναι τα lovebird 8 ζευγαρια
1 κοκατιλ που θα παει να κανει παρεα στης μαμας μου τον κοκατιλ
μερικα ελληνικα που θα αφεθουν ελευθερα
2 Alexandrine Parakeet που θα κρατησω
διαφορα μικρα που δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι
2 καρδιναλιοι
 και 2 τροπικα 
εχει κανεις ιδεα τι ειδους πουλια ειναι αυτα τα τροπικα τα οποια ειναι 2 παρομοια ?



τελικα το πλανο μου ειναι να κρατησω 
2 τροπικα (αυτα τα μπλε , αν και το δευτερο ειναι γκριμαυρο με πορτοκαλι ματια)
2 παπαγαλους Alexandrine Parakeet
1 ζευγαρι lovebird
3-4  απο τα διαφορα μικρακια
1 ζευγαρι καρδιναλιους 
για τα οποια μαλλον θα κατασκευαστει μικροτερη κλουβα να παρει οσα ειναι δυνατον...

αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει την αποψη του για το τι κλουβι μπορει να χρειαζονται αυτα και πως λεγονται για να μπορεσω να βρω πληροφοριες για τη φροντιδα τους θα με σωσει

και μια φωτογραφια απο lovers

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

σου εστειλα μηνυμα, οτι μπορω να φιλοξενησω οσα χρειαστει!! 
τα παιδια εδω μεσα με ξερουνε και δεν εχεις να φοβασαι για την επιστροφη τους τπτ.  :Happy: 

οσοι μπορουν να φιλοξενησουν ας το κανουνε!! κριμα δεν ειναι;; 
Μπραβο βαγγελη για την ιδεα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zweet

ευχαρηστω πολυ για ολα .
ισως φτιαξουμε μια μικρη κλουβα ομως δεν μπορουμε να τα κρατησουμε ολα τελικα οποτε η φιλοξενεια δεν νομιζω να γινει γιατι για οσα θα κρατησουμε υπαρχουν ηδη κλουβια προσωρινα και ηδη ψαχνω και για μεγαλυτερα.

αυριο τελικα θα βγαλουμε τα πουλια.

δεν υπαρχει θεμα ελειψης εμπιστοσυνης, μπενω χρονια σε φορουμ και εχω φιλοξενησει ζωα και εγω ανα καιρους και καταλαβαινω.

----------


## vagelis76

Δομνίκη,θα χαρίσει ή θα ανταλλάξετε τελικά κάποια από τα πουλάκια??????Το συζητήσατε με το φίλος σου????? 

Δυστυχώς δε τα γνωρίζω αυτά τα τροπικά....αλλά είναι πανέμορφο αυτό που βλέπω...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

> Δομνίκη,θα χαρίσει ή θα ανταλλάξετε τελικά κάποια από τα πουλάκια??????Το συζητήσατε με το φίλο σου?????


ακριβως κι εγω αυτο σκεφτομουν. αν χαριζετε ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω. 
επεισης, αν οντως καποια αφησετε ελευθερα οπως ειχες πει πιο πανω, αντι αυτου δωστε τα σε μενα. ο,τι πουλι και να'ναι, οπως και να'ναι. απο το να τα φαει καμια γατουλα, καλυτερα εδω και θα φροντισω να τα δωσω σε καλους ανθρωπους αν δω πως δε μπορω να τα φροντισω ολα. αλλα για αρχη, να ειναι προστατευμενα....

----------


## zweet

αφεθηκαν ελευθερα καποια που ηταν απο αιγμαλωσια και δεν επρεπε να ειναι σε κλουβι.

τωρα αυριο θα δουμε τι θα γινει με τα υπολοιπα

----------


## axileas_v

Καλησπέρα σας και απο μένα. Ήθελα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα για τα love birds. Θέλω εγώ ένα ζευγάρι και αν είναι να πάνε σε κάποιο μαγαζί θα με ενδιέφεραι να πάρω εγώ ένα ζευγάρι. Αυτά τα πουλάει? αν ναι σε τι τιμή? είναι μαζί με κλούβα ή όχι? έχουν δαχτυλίδια? Αν ενδιαφέρεστε να τα δώσετε μέσω fotum καλά θα ήταν να μας πείτε κάτι περισσότερο. Θα ήθελα να μου απαντησετε. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jk21

αχιλλεα μαλλον δεν εχεις διαβασει τους κανονες 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ekBirdClub.com

<< *2. Α.* Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.

*Β.*Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση οποιασδήποτε συνδιαλλαγής χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως.  >>

----------


## vagelis76

Δομνίκη αυτό είναι το πουλί που θα κρατήσεις από το φίλο σου?????




Προσπαθώ να βρώ και την ονομασία του....

----------


## axileas_v

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά αλλά εγώ απλά ρώτησα τι θα τα κάνει. σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έκανα "παζάρια" από το forum. Ευχαριστω για την επισήμανση.

----------


## axileas_v

Απλά επειδί ψάχνω για ζευγάρι love birds, για να πάρω ή να μου χαρίσουν.

----------


## zweet

> Δομνίκη αυτό είναι το πουλί που θα κρατήσεις από το φίλο σου?????
> 
> Προσπαθώ να βρώ και την ονομασία του....


 
μοιαζει αρκετα μονο που δεν εχει κιτρινο στο φτερωμα του.
ειναι 2 . το ενα το εχω στην φωτογραφια και το δευτερο ειναι γκριζοκαφεμαυρο με πορτοκαλι εντονο ματια.
μου ειπε οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι απο την αφρικη.
και δεν εχω ιδεα τι τρωνε ουτε και αυτος που τα φροντιζε ξερει  :Confused0006:  
(αυτος που τα φροντιζε δεν ειναι ο φιλος μου , οπως εγραψα παραπανω  ειχε κανει το λαθος πριν χρονια και εφτιαξε την κλουβα σε οικοπεδο συγγενη και αυτος τωρα ειναι που μας εχει δωσει το χρονικο οριο για να το παρουμε).εντομεταξι δεν τα προσεχε και καθολου απ οτι φαινεται μου ειπε οτι "τα ειχε μαθει να τρωνε καλαμποκι"! (τι αλλο θα ακουσω...)

για τους καρδιναλιους πρεπει να παρω σκουλικια?

----------


## vagelis76

Δομινίκη τι απέγινε με τη κλούβα και τα πουλάκια????

θέλω μια χάρη....*ΑΝ* έχετε ακόμα Lovebirds θα ήθελα να χαρίσετε ένα ζευγάρι στο φίλο Γιώργο Zorba_The_Freak που διαθέτει ένα άδειο κλουβί και ξέρω οτι θα τα φροντίσει.
Είναι ανάμεσά μας πολύ καιρό και συνεχώς ενημερώνετε και ρωτάει για να μάθει για τη καλή φροντίδα των πουλιών.Εγώ θα του εμπιστευόμουν κάποιο πουλί.
Δε το έχουμε συζητήσει μεταξύ μας και ίσως να μη θέλει ακόμα....απλά πρωί πρωί μου ήρθε η φλασία και με το θράσος που με διακρίνει ,είπα να κάνω εγώ τη πρόταση αυτή.
*sorry* ε???περιμένουμε νέα με τις εξελίξεις....*Ευχαριστώ!!!!!!*

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Βαγγελη σε ΥΠΕΡ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την ψηφο εμπιστοσυνης αλλα το κλουβι που εχω αδειο αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι για καναρινια = ακαταλληλο για lovebirds και περιμενει απο μερα σε μερα τους κατοικους του.

Βεβαια εχθες επικοινωνησα με φιλο petshopα για να μου βρει την κλουβα που εχω παρουσιασει στο θεμα που εχω ανοιξει.

Επεισης φιλος απο εδω μεσα θελει να μου χαρισει lovebirds απο δικια του γεννα αλλα βρισκεται στην αλλη ακρη της χωρας και δεν ξερουμε πως μπορει να γινει...

----------


## vagelis76

Γιώργο οκ,ανέβηκες άλλο ένα σκαλί στην εκτίμησή μου....και φαίνεται οτι δεν την έχω μόνο εγώ αφού κι άλλος φίλος σου εμπιστεύεται πουλάκια του.
Ήταν στιγμή αυθόρμητης σκέψης και την έγραψα γιατί αυτά τα πουλιά προσωπικά δε θέλω να καταλήξουν σε κλουβιά μαγαζιών....

----------


## zweet

Καλησπερα σε ολους!
Τελικα η αποφαση παρθηκε και οχι απο εμενα φυσικα!
εδωσε μονο ολα τα lovebirds εκτως απο ενα μικρουλι που το ερωτευτικα και το κρατησα (δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τι φατσα ειναι!!!)
και ολα τα υπολοιπα πουλια τα κρατησαμε σε κλουβια και την δευτερα θα γινει κατασκευη με τα κομματια της παλιας μιας μικροτερης κλουβας κατα το ημιση, δηλαδη με 2 διαμερισματα , στο δικο μας οικοπεδο αυτη τη φορα!
το κοκατιλ θα παει να κανει παρεα στης μαμας μου ,
οσα ηταν απο αιγμαλωσια προσφατα , αφεθηκαν ελευθερα , και τωρα εχουν μεινει δεν ξερω ποσα οδικα, πιστευω καμια 20ρια , 2 παπαγαλοι ringneck η αλεξανδρινοι (αληθεια πως ξεχωριζουν αυτοι?) , το πιτσιρικι που ειπα, 2 καρδιναλιοι , 2 Cape Glossy Starling ,1 ψαρωνι με κομμενη φτερουγα προφανος απο κυνηγο και ο μακαο.
ολα θα μπουν σε κλουβα εκτως απο το πιτσιρικι και τα ringneck και ισως και ενα λουβαρακι που κρατησω εδω.

ευχαριστω που με βαλατε να προβληματιστω και να το συζητησω λιγο καλυτερα για τα πουλακια , γιατι πραγματικα θα ηταν κριμα να πανε σε εμπορα και να ταλαιπωριθουν τοσο.
ελπιζω τα μονα που πηγαν τελικα , να δωθουν συντομα.
επεισης τωρα που διαβασα ποσο σημαντικα ειναι τα παιχνιδια για τους παπαγαλους , πηραμε παιχνιδια για ολα τα παπαγαλακια που κρατησαμε, δευτερα φερνουμε εδω και τον μακαο, και ανυπονομω να του προσφερθει καλυτερη ζωη γιατι δεν του εδιναν καθολου σημασια εκει που τον ειχαμε.

----------


## vagelis76

Αλεξανδρινός θηλυκός-αρσενικός 

 

Ringnek αρσενικό-θηλυκό

Δομνίκη μικρές οι διαφορές αλλά ξεχωρίζουν πιστεύω και στις φώτο.
Περιμένουμε νέα,φώτο από τη κλούβα που θα φτιάξετε και τα μικρά που θα κατοικήσουν μέσα.
Όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!!

----------


## zweet

Ευχαρηστω!!
Θα βαλω φωτο.
 λογικα αυριο θα την φτιαξουν αν δεν βρεχει.
βαζω ομως λιγες προχειρες φωτο απο τους καρδιναλιους και απο τα ringneck  (ετσι μου φαινονται απο τις φωτο που εβαλες) , αυριο θα τους παρω μεγαλυτερο κλουβι.

[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Α!και το αγαπημενο μου πιτσιρικι το οποιο ολη την ημερα κανει κουνια !!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι Δομνίκη είναι 2 πανέμορφη Ρινγκ νεκ αρσενικοί!!!!!!!!!
**Προσπάθησε όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς να μεταφερθούν σε άνετο κλουβί για να μη χαλάσουν το πανέμορφο φτέρωμα τους και τη μακρυά τους ουρά.
Να σου ζήσουν όλα και καλή συμβίωση μαζί τους.

----------


## mitsman

ΑΑΑΑΑ.......εχω τρελαθει με τους παπαγαλους....ολοι μ'αρεσουν απο εκει που δεν ηθελα καθολου!!!οι ringneck ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφοι...

----------


## NoAngeL

Κουκλιά τα ringneck,κουκλιάαααα! Και το lovebird το μικρουλάκι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχεις κρατήσει και μερικά ακόμα. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφιούλες! Άσχετη ερώτηση, 2 αρσενικά ringneck σε κλουβάκι μήπως θα έχουν θέματα και θα τσακώνονται;

----------


## Asmodeus

> και 2 τροπικα 
> εχει κανεις ιδεα τι ειδους πουλια ειναι αυτα τα τροπικα τα οποια ειναι 2 παρομοια ?
> 
> 
> 
> τελικα το πλανο μου ειναι να κρατησω 
> 2 τροπικα (αυτα τα μπλε , αν και το δευτερο ειναι γκριμαυρο με πορτοκαλι ματια)
> ι


Πορφυρο γυαλιστερο ψαρονι.

Τοπος προελευσης : Αφρικη , 

Μεγεθος  περιπου 25εκ.

Τροφη: Κυρια τροφη --> πολτο εντομων 

    συμπληρωμα --> φρουτα ,καρποι,σταφιδες,


(Να ειναι καλα η εγκυκλοπεδια κατοικιδιων πτηνων που εχω  :Happy:  )

----------


## mitsman

Αν τσακωνονται για αυτο ειμαι εγω εδω....εεεε????χα χα χα χα χα.....

----------


## vagelis76

> Αν τσακωνονται για αυτο ειμαι εγω εδω....εεεε????χα χα χα χα χα.....


Εσύ πας γυρεύοντας να σε μαλώσει ο jk21 ε????Πέρα από τη πλάκα,ένα τέτοιο πουλί θα ήταν ευτυχισμένο κοντά σου πιστεύω φίλε Ναξιώτη,οπότε γιατί να μη το αποκτήσεις????

Αν ήταν μαζί στην ίδια μεγάλη κλούβα(πριν) θα έχουν κατασταλάξει στα θέματα κυριαρχίας και στο ποιος είναι ο αρχηγός του χώρου,οπότε ο άλλος θα κάνει τουμπεκί....Έτσί θα συμβιώνουν μια χαρά και μάλιστα σε λίγο που θα μπουν ξανά σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί θα είναι όλα οκ!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Το λεω μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου!Καποια στιγμη θα αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλο!!!σιγουρα!!εδω προσπαθω να εξημερωσω καναρινια!το λατρευω αυτο που δενονται με τα αφεντικα τους!και βγαινουν εξω απο το κλουβι τους και ζουν τοσα χρονια!!Ειναι απιστευτο!!Αλλα εχω πολυ καιρο μπροστα μου!!!Να σημειωσω οτι ΔΕΝ ειμαι τζαμπατζης....λογω κανονισμων δεν αναφερω κατι τετοιο!
τι κριμα που δεν θα τσακωνονται...χα χα χα χα...πλακα κανω!!!!μακαρι να ειναι υπεροχα φιλαρακια και να μπορεις να τα χαρεις!
Ωστοσο το ενα θα ειναι ringneck και το αλλο κοτα?????χι χι χι χι.....

----------


## vagelis76

> Το λεω μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου!Καποια στιγμη θα αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλο!!!σιγουρα!!εδω προσπαθω να εξημερωσω καναρινια!το λατρευω αυτο που δενονται με τα αφεντικα τους!και βγαινουν εξω απο το κλουβι τους και ζουν τοσα χρονια!!Ειναι απιστευτο!!Αλλα εχω πολυ καιρο μπροστα μου!!!*Να σημειωσω οτι ΔΕΝ ειμαι τζαμπατζης....λογω κανονισμων δεν αναφερω κατι τετοιο!*
> τι κριμα που δεν θα τσακωνονται...χα χα χα χα...πλακα κανω!!!!μακαρι να ειναι υπεροχα φιλαρακια και να μπορεις να τα χαρεις!
> Ωστοσο το ενα θα ειναι ringneck και το αλλο κοτα?????χι χι χι χι.....


Δηλαδή όσοι ζητάνε ή μας έχουν χαρίσει πουλάκι είμαστε Τζαμπατζήδες????
Εγώ πάντως αν είχα πουλάκι θα χάριζα σε άτομα που εμπιστευόμουν(όπως κάνεις κι εσύ Δημήτρη)χωρίς να πίστευα κάτι τέτοιο,αρκεί να τους εμπιστευόμουν.
Μη το πάρεις στραβά....απλά το τζαμπατζήδες δε μου ακούγετε ωραίο(γνώμη μου).

----------


## mitsman

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ....αν το θεωρουσα ασχημα η κακο το να ζητησεις ενα πουλακι δεν θα εδινα ποτε σε καποιο τετοιον πουλακι μου...κατι που ξερεις οτι δεν ισχυει...οποιος μου ζητησει και εχω και μπορω και τον εμπιστευτω του δινω κατευθειαν!!!
Δεν μ'αρεσει ομως οταν κατι τετοιο γινεται κατ'επαναληψη...και επειδη το εχω πει δυο τρεις φορες,δεν θελω να θεωρηθει οτι προσπαθω να *εκμεταλευτω* την ευαισθησια καποιων!
Συγγνωμη για την εκφραση μου...δεν ηθελα να προσβαλω καποιον!εξαλλου και *εγω* ζητησα!!δεν θα ελεγα κατι που να προσβαλει ακομη και εμενα!Αν και περισσοτερο με νοιαζει για εσας!

----------


## vagelis76

Οι πραγματικοί τζαμπατζήδες φαίνονται και κάνουν μπαμ!!!Απλά σε εκείνους λίγοι εμπιστεύονται πουλάκι πιστεύω.
Για το άτομό σου δε χρειαζόταν να κάνεις επισήμανση στη λέξη,αλίμονο να μη καταλαβαινόμαστε.... και μη τα παίρνεις όλα τοις μετρητοίς ,ένα σχόλιο έκανα για να μη το πάρουν κάποιοι στραβά.
Φίλοι???????

----------


## mitsman

Κολλητοι...χε χε...τα παιρνω τοις μετρητοις  γιατι με νοιαζει απιστευτα η γνωμη ανθρωπων που αξιζουν!!!Αυτη η απροσωπια που υπαρχει μεσω υπολογιστων κανει πιο δυσκολο να καταλαβεις τον αλλο!!και το ειπα καθαρα και μονο για εμενα!αν το μηνυμα πηγαινε σε εσενα δεν θα εκανε τετοια επισημανση!Απλα την Δομνικη δν την ξερω ακομη!!και οση διαβαζουν τα μηνυματα μου δεν θελω να με παρεξηγησουν!!!
Ωστοσο δεν ειναι ωραιο να νιωθει υπο ο ενας απο τους δυο φιλους(ρινγκνεκ)!!χα χα χα χα!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να δω πότε θα κεράσεις καφέ.....χαχχααχχααχαχχχα
Οι Ρινκ νεκ ξέρουν τι κάνουν και ακολουθούν τη φύση τους,έτσι θα γινόταν και στο σμήνος που θα άνηκαν αν ζούσαν ελεύθεροι....Ένας θα ήταν ο αρχηγός και οι υπόλοιποι θα ήταν στα επόμενα χαμηλότερα κλαδιά.

----------


## NoAngeL

Και θα τους κοτσιλούσε ο ψηλότερος...πωπω πίκρααααααααα
(αφού το τραβήξαμε με τα offtopic να μην πω κι εγώ την εξυπνάδα μου;;;; )

----------


## mitsman

εγω σαββατοκυριακο θα ειμαι Αθηνα!!!Κερναω οσους καφεδες θελεις...(εκ του ασφαλους το λεω) χα χα χα χα!!!!
χαιρομαι τοτε που θα μπορει να τα εχει στο ιδιο κλουβι!!!
Βαγγελη μπορεις να με παραπεμψεις καπου να συγκρινω αυτα τα δυο πουλια??εχω διαβασει κατι λιγα!δεν μπαινω στην διαδικασια να διαβαζω πολυ για παπαγαλους γιατι ολο και πιο πολυ μ'αρσεουν και στο τελος θα τον παρω!!!

----------


## zweet

εχω τοσο τρεξιμο αυτες τις μερες που δεν μπορεσα να μπω ιντερνετ και να συμμετεχω  ::  
ακομα δεν εχει βρει χρονο ο σιδερας, μας εκλεισε ραντεβου για την παρασκευη αν δεν κανω λαθος , προς το παρον εχω γεμισει ενα δωματιο κλουβια , σημερα μου εφυγε ο ενας ringneck  και αλονιζε μεσα στο σπιτι , ευτυχως τον επιασα με μια πετσετα και ηταν συντομο , ομως το αστειο ειναι οτι εκει που ετρωγα , ξαφνικα αρχησε να κανει ενα σφυριγμα που δεν το συνηθηζε, ειχε βγει απο το κλουβι και ειχε ανεβει στα ψηλα και με κοροιδευε. δυστηχως δεν ειναι εξημερωμενος καθολου για να τον αφηνα εξω.
το πιτσιρικι ειναι πανεξυπνο Α! και το κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ ερωτευμενο με το κοκατιλ της μαμας μου, κοιμουνται στην κουνια αγκαλια!
αντε να ξαναμπουν στην κλουβα τα καημενα γιατι τα λυπαμαι μεσα στο δωματιο (πλιν 2-3 που εχω στο σαλονι)
επεισης το καλο ειναι οτι οι γατες δεν ασχολουνται καθολου μαζι τους μετα απο 1 μονο υποδειξη μου , και ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχουν γιαυτες..

----------


## mitsman

> εχω τοσο τρεξιμο αυτες τις μερες που δεν μπορεσα να μπω ιντερνετ και να συμμετεχω


 Κριμα...μπορει να σε εψηνα...χα χα χα!!!!

----------


## zweet

σημερα αποφασισε να ερθει ο σιδερας μετα απο τοσες μερες που τον περιμεναμε, αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι ετοιμη η κλουβα.
εχει 2 διαμερισματα 2,15χ4 το καθενα , και μενει αν ριξουν τσιμεντο κατω και να μπουν βεργες για να καθονται τα πουλακια για να μπουν μεσα.

Αυτο που μου εχει κανει ιδιετερη εντυπωση αυτες τις ημερες που εχω ολα τα πουλακια μεσα στο σπιτι, ειναι οι καρδιναλιοι!
δεν φοβουνται καθολου τους ανθρωπους, ειναι πολυ φιλικοι , εξυπνοι και χαρουμενοι! επεισης εχουν πολυ ομορφη φωνη!

Για το ψαρωνι πηρα στην Ανιμα και μου ειπαν οτι εφοσον το πουλακι τρωει πινει και κοινονικοποιειται στο χωρο του μια χαρα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να το παρουν και εφοσον δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση απελευθερωσης.

αντε να μπουν τα μικρουλια στις κλουβες σε λιγες ημερες ανυπομωνουν σιγουρα και αυτα!

----------


## vagelis76

Κι εμείς περιμένουμε φωτορεπορτάζ!!!!!!
Να χαίρεσαι τη συντροφιά τους Δομνίκη!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο απο μένα Δομνίκη :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------

